# How to verify that 3 - D acceleration is working properly.



## Lasse (Sep 18, 2010)

How do I verify that the graphics driver is working properly?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 18, 2010)

Install graphics/mesa-demos and execute *glxinfo*. If you see "Software Rasterizer", it means GPU acceleration is not being used.


----------



## adamk (Sep 18, 2010)

There are things you could see there that might indicate a problem, other than "software rasterizer".  If you are unsure, your best bet is to show the output of [cmd=]glxinfo | grep -i render[/cmd] and we could let you know


----------



## Lasse (Sep 19, 2010)

Should I choose the option: NVIDIA_GL. When installing mesa-demos?

Lasse.


----------



## adamk (Sep 20, 2010)

Well are you using an nvidia card?

Adam


----------



## Lasse (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes. I use a GeForce 9600GT.

Lasse.


----------



## adamk (Sep 20, 2010)

Well I'm not even 100% sure what that option does, but all things considered, it seems like selecting that option would be the logical thing to do.

Adam


----------



## Lasse (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is the output of `glxinfo | grep -i render`:


```
$ glxinfo | grep -i render
direct rendering: Yes
OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 9600 GT/PCI/SSE2
    GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, GL_NV_copy_image, 
    GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info,
```

Lasse


----------



## adamk (Sep 21, 2010)

Then you have 3D acceleration.

Adam


----------

